# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2014



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 23:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014*

Que perigosa esta célula que está agora mesmo na Ponte 25 de Abril !

Por aqui acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2014 às 00:02)

Que se passa por aí pela Costa/Almada?


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2014 às 00:03)

pelo centro de Lisboa chuva e vento forte acompanhado de relâmpagos. Brutal


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 00:05)

Impressionante essa celula.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2014 às 00:06)

Um amigo meu vive na Costa da Caparica e diz que está violento por aquela zona, clarões quase constantes.


----------



## Rapido (1 Abr 2014 às 00:07)

Aqui em Azeitão, muito vento, e muitos clarões mas não oiço qualquer trovão.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 00:09)

Trovões seguidos e relâmpagos de 30 em 30 segundos !


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2014 às 00:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014*

Eu nunca tinha visto tanta bola a cair do céu e deste tamanho, eram bolas do tamanho de berlindes que cairam aqui por cima do Frei Luis de Sousa. Uma tempestade durante 10minutos á "Americana" acompanhada de Vento muito forte. As estradas parecem "mares". Chove moderado neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2014 às 00:16)

Bastantes clarões a SE, frequência muito interessante, pena é passar sempre ao lado.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 00:18)

fotos da zona de Almada, não há?


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2014 às 00:20)

Aqueles acumulados na zona Sul de Lisboa no mapa do Wunderground estarão bem contabilizados? Caso sim, vai lá vai...


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2014 às 00:21)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 00:22)

Ninguem de Almada e Caparica que diga ou documente algo?!


----------



## NunoBrito (1 Abr 2014 às 00:23)

*DATA E HORA DE EMISSÃO: 31 MARÇO 2014 / 23:30
AVISO Nº 14/2014*

No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) realizado hoje, dia 03, pelo Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), salienta-se:
Precipitação pontualmente forte

Ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser, por vezes, fortes (10 a 20 mm/ 1 hora) e acompanhados de trovoada, podendo acumular 30 a 40 mm/ 6 horas. 

Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo gradualmente a cota para 1200/1400 metros (acumulando entre 5 e 10 cm).

Vento forte com rajadas

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas até 80 km/h e, nas terras altas, muito forte com rajadas até 90 km/h.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/...927/Aviso_14_2014_Precipitação_VentoForte.pdf


----------



## rbsmr (1 Abr 2014 às 00:25)

Parece que a coisa foi forte na margem sul (Almada e Costa), com trovoada sobre o rio Tejo.


----------



## nmom83 (1 Abr 2014 às 00:27)

O meu terraço ainda está a debitar água! Foi rápida, mas trouxe imensa água!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 00:30)

no Wunderground no cais do sodré em lisboa vai com 19mm a Escola Fernao M Pinto em almada vai com 12mm desde a meia noite


----------



## Rachie (1 Abr 2014 às 00:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014*



criz0r disse:


> Eu nunca tinha visto tanta bola a cair do céu e deste tamanho, eram bolas do tamanho de berlindes que cairam aqui por cima do Frei Luis de Sousa. Uma tempestade durante 10minutos á "Americana" acompanhada de Vento muito forte. As estradas parecem "mares". Chove moderado neste momento.



É  mesmo. Aqui ainda me entraram umas bolas pela chaminé. A minha rua é a descer, já estava a ver os carros irem parar dentro do rio :-D felizmente acalmou. Acho que nem na noite de natal choveu tão torrencialmente!


----------



## MicaMito (1 Abr 2014 às 00:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014*

Atão mas o ponto vermelho continua a subir o vale do tejo o gajo é mesmo potente!!


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2014 às 00:41)

david 6 disse:


> no Wunderground no cais do sodré em lisboa vai com 19mm a Escola Fernao M Pinto em almada vai com 12mm desde a meia noite



A estação do Cais do Sodré tem horas UTC. Ou seja, ainda só são 23h39.
Os 20,0mm actuais referem-se à precipitação do dia de ontem - horas UTC.
Na última hora a estação acumulou 7mm.

Já a estação de Almada, essa sim, parece ter acumulado 11,9mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Rachie (1 Abr 2014 às 00:42)

Choveu torrencialmente durante vários minutos. Eu já dormia, o meu namorado veio chamar-me. Não me lembro de uma carga destas nos últimos tempos. Trouxe algum granizo. Moro no primeiro andar e entraram pedras com cerca de meio centímetro pela chaminé. A minha rua é muito inclinada, parecia um rio. Ainda pensei que as sarjetas levantavam e danificavam os carros, mas aparentemente está tudo bem. A minha vizinha do último andar é que deve ter um lago na cozinha :-\


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2014 às 00:44)




----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 01:05)

ao longe para o lado de santarém, formou se mais uns pontos vermelhos na serra candeeiros


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2014 às 01:08)

david 6 disse:


> ao longe para o lado de santarém, formou se mais uns pontos vermelhos na serra candeeiros



Essa chuvada passou aqui com muita força agora desloca-se para os lados de tomar


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2014 às 01:12)

Um Pequeno vídeo que vi mesmo agora no Facebook da Forte Trovoada há cerca de 30m atrás,

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=844025828947122&set=vb.100000191375245&type=2&theater

Fonte: Zé Ramalhinho.


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2014 às 01:13)

criz0r disse:


> Um Pequeno vídeo que vi mesmo agora no Facebook da Forte Trovoada há cerca de 30m atrás,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=844025828947122&set=vb.100000191375245&type=2&theater
> 
> Fonte: Zé Ramalhinho.



Choveu bem para aí


----------



## Jonaxh (1 Abr 2014 às 01:15)

Ainda não chegou aqui nada... Já sinto falta de trovoada...


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2014 às 01:21)

Teles, foram cerca de 10/15 minutos de dilúvio de granizo com rajadas muito fortes e trovoada. Só consegui gravar com o telemóvel porque a máquina não tem memória. Espero que os meus vizinhos tenham conseguido qualquer coisa


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2014 às 01:25)

criz0r disse:


> Teles, foram cerca de 10/15 minutos de dilúvio de granizo com rajadas muito fortes e trovoada. Só consegui gravar com o telemóvel porque a máquina não tem memória. Espero que os meus vizinhos tenham conseguido qualquer coisa



Por aqui também choveu bastante infelizmente como estava a chover bastante não consegui despejar o pluvi a tempo


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Abr 2014 às 01:28)

Tudo calmo novamente. A bocado atras o vento era fortissimo com rajadas perto dos 80 km juntamente com chuva intensa. Trovoada e k ainda nada


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 01:36)

vai chovendo agora moderado


----------



## Flyer2014 (1 Abr 2014 às 01:43)

Boa noite. Alguém por aqui tem mais informação sobre o tornado de hoje e o que se sabe sobre a noticia de gaivotas na Covilhã. É o meu primeiro comentário e aproveito para dizer que acho este fórum um "must" para quem gosta de meteorologia (e não só). Parabéns a todos e obrigado.http://www.meteopt.com/forum/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 01:45)

Flyer2014 disse:


> Boa noite. Alguém por aqui tem mais informação sobre o tornado de hoje e o que se sabe sobre a noticia de gaivotas na Covilhã. É o meu primeiro comentário e aproveito para dizer que acho este fórum um "must" para quem gosta de meteorologia (e não só). Parabéns a todos e obrigado.http://www.meteopt.com/forum/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif



tornado: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-albufeira-mau-tempo-tvi24/1548799-4071.html

gaivotas: http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=727405&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Flyer2014 (1 Abr 2014 às 01:56)

Muito obrigado. Estão previstos topos de CB´s até aos 8000m. Não imaginava que com este desenvolvimento vertical produzia trovoadas tão intensas e com precipitação tão elevada. Que altura teria o CB que produziu o tornado?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 01:58)

Flyer2014 disse:


> Muito obrigado. Estão previstos topos de CB´s até aos 8000m. Não imaginava que com este desenvolvimento vertical produzia trovoadas tão intensas e com precipitação tão elevada. Que altura teria o CB que produziu o tornado?



Podem chegar até 16.000m


----------



## STsantarem (1 Abr 2014 às 02:05)

Existe aqui na cidade de Santarém algum utilizador que faça acumulados? Gostava de saber o valor que atingiu aquela chuvada entre a 01:00 e a 01:10 sensivelmente........não me lembro de ver chover assim. Fui à janela e pura e simplesmente parecia uma cortina de água a cair do céu. Os carros aqui perto na circular urbana pararam no meio da estrada com piscas abertos não se via absolutamente nada. O barulho da chuva foi algo fenomenal.


----------



## Flyer2014 (1 Abr 2014 às 02:06)

No nosso país e a esta latitude "apenas" até aos 12000m? Nos trópicos (África, América do Sul e Ásia) até aos 16000/17000m?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 02:10)

Flyer2014 disse:


> No nosso país e a esta latitude "apenas" até aos 12000m? Nos trópicos (África, América do Sul e Ásia) até aos 16000/17000m?



Em Portugal penso que nem haja registos das maiores bigornas... mas contudo penso que nestas latitudes não devam passar dos 10.000 a 12.000 mas penso se houvessem registos esse valor devesse ser ultrapassado, digo isto, pois de vez em quando somos visitados por sistemas tropicais...


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 02:11)

STsantarem disse:


> Existe aqui na cidade de Santarém algum utilizador que faça acumulados? Gostava de saber o valor que atingiu aquela chuvada entre a 01:00 e a 01:10 sensivelmente........não me lembro de ver chover assim. Fui à janela e pura e simplesmente parecia uma cortina de água a cair do céu. Os carros aqui perto na circular urbana pararam no meio da estrada com piscas abertos não se via absolutamente nada. O barulho da chuva foi algo fenomenal.



ai na cidade só mesmo no site do ipma, 2 estações em santarém, espera que actualize a ultima hora


----------



## dahon (1 Abr 2014 às 02:12)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de algumas rajadas fortes por Coimbra.

Edit Foram só alguns segundos. Já acalmou.


----------



## STsantarem (1 Abr 2014 às 02:15)

david 6 disse:


> ai na cidade só mesmo no site do ipma, 2 estações em santarém, espera que actualize a ultima hora



Obrigado! Assim como começou, acabou. Agora tudo sinistramente calmo apenas com algum vento.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 02:17)

ipma no seu melhor com a ultima actualização maior parte das estações offs


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Abr 2014 às 09:42)

Choveu à brava. Agora aqui pelo Marquês vão caindo aguaceiros e de vez em quando vêm cá umas rajadas de vento  O termómetro marca 12,5º.



Geiras disse:


> [/quote]
> Geiras tirou as fotos a que horas? De qq maneira parabéns pela ausência de medo :)


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 10:07)

Boas 

Madrugada chuvosa, *11,9 mm*.
O mês passado terminou nos *81,6 mm*, bem acima da média.


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2014 às 11:23)

Foi o menos mau que arranjei ontem à noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2014 às 12:13)

Tem sido uma manha bem regada 
Temperatura- 12 °C
Vento-(25km/h)
Humidade-99%
Chuva-18 mm


----------



## dASk (1 Abr 2014 às 12:32)

Muita chuva nas últimas horas já caíram perto de 50mm em 24h e parece-me que o radar se está a compor bem a sudoeste!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 12:33)

Vem aí muita água, depois de tanta chuva que já caiu.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 12:37)

overcast disse:


> Foi o menos mau que arranjei ontem à noite.



Aqui nem isso consegui captar, a trovoada foi um fiasco filmei uns 4 clarões da treta, nem sequer ouvi barulho, o destaque foi mesmo para a chuva torrencial.
No S/SO do país é que tem havido muito boa trovoada.
______

*13,7ºC
13 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2014 às 12:59)

Ontem o acumulado por aqui foi de 13,2 mm.

Nos últimos 3 dias caíram por aqui 39,2 mm, um belo valor .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Abr 2014 às 13:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui nem isso consegui captar, a trovoada foi um fiasco filmei uns 4 clarões da treta, nem sequer ouvi barulho, o destaque foi mesmo para a chuva torrencial.
> No S/SO do país é que tem havido muito boa trovoada.
> ______
> 
> ...



Aqui infelizmente ainda não houve trovoada como estava altamente previsto.
Agora quanto à chuva sim essa tem sido forte por alguns períodos
Precipitação Acumulada: 16.5mm


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 13:15)

acumulado 10.6mm, esperava mais
ouvi trovões às 4h


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com trovoada forte e muito granizo à mistura, eis que a temperatura ronda neste momento os 32,3ºC. É pena ser dia das mentiras. 

Agora _a sério_, choveu bem durante a madrugada e o vento manteve-se sempre com rajadas. Trovoada só mesmo ontem à noite porque de resto mais valia nem ter acontecido nada...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 16:17)

*13,7ºC
14,2 mm*

Aproxima-se alguma chuva.


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2014 às 16:19)

Boa tarde 

Noite complicada aqui por Almada ontem, ou melhor, já esta noite. Como disse a minha vizinha Rachie e os restantes colegas da margem sul, por volta da meia-noite e meia o vento forte intensificou, uma densa cortina de chuva aproximou-se e foi o dilúvio. Muitos relâmpagos, é verdade, mas mais sobre Lisboa do que propriamente sobre Almada pois raramente se ouviram os trovões (mas também com as rajadas era difícil ouvir o que quer que fosse).

O destaque vai claramente para o granizo, 5 minutos de pedras do tamanho de berlindes que faziam os carros disparar os seus alarmes e as pessoas apanhadas desprevenidas na rua a se refugiarem sob os prédios. Após isso houve uma pausa de uns 2/3 minutos sem cair chuva ou granizo e de repente começaram a ouvir-se no telhado e janelas umas batidas surdas que eu julgava ser o vento, mas eis que chego à minha varanda e vejo que caía granizo de maiores dimensões, meio derretido quase parecendo neve, que se desfazia poucos momentos após chegar ao solo. Se assim não fosse os estragos teriam sido decerto consideráveis. Mesmo por entre relâmpagos e granizo fui ao meu terraço e consegui medir uma bola com 3,2cm que entretanto derreteu com a chuva que havia voltado a cair. Pena a trovoada não ter sido mais intensa, de resto foi uma noite bem interessante.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:21)

13.4mm por agora a chuva acalmou


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2014 às 17:50)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento!

Caneças vai com 16,2mm e a somar.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 17:51)

Aproxima-se uma forte chuvada, mas ainda no Oceano. 13.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

pois é eu aqui também estou a seguir a rota dessa chuvada a ver se apanho também


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 18:07)

*14,5 mm*
Tudo a passar a SE/E.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Abr 2014 às 18:07)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiro moderado/forte por Lisboa.


----------



## dASk (1 Abr 2014 às 18:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014*

Chove torrencialmente! Boas células a caminho


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 18:22)

começo a achar que vai passar ao meu lado para variar, dia de ... pib.... 13.4mm desilusão, no entanto vejo escuro para W e SW


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 18:23)

Chove intensamente, sendo que o mais forte está a chegar.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 18:34)

tou a rezar a todos os santos para passar aqui , porque parece ir passar de raspão, acho que só na ultima actualização já aqui proximo é que vou saber se vai passar aqui ou não

PFFFF  eu mereço que ela passe aqui  vou com 13.4mm 


EDIT: o sol espreitou, deve ser um sinal dos deuses que vai passar ao lado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2014 às 19:01)

Pelas 18h choveu torrencialmente, primeira aula de condução com chuva e logo desta maneira


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 19:05)

vai passar ao lado, andréfrade das me casa? estou farto de morar num sitio onde passar tudo ao lado


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 19:11)

david 6 disse:


> vai passar ao lado, andréfrade das me casa? estou farto de morar num sitio onde passar tudo ao lado



Por aqui continua a chover e com céu encoberto para já não vai parar. E está frio.. 11.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 19:16)

céu negro a W , ao menos dá para lavar a vista 

andre ja te deixou quantos mm esta celula?


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 19:32)

david 6 disse:


> céu negro a W , ao menos dá para lavar a vista
> 
> andre ja te deixou quantos mm esta celula?



4.5mm e ainda a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 19:34)

Algum sol, tudo tranquilo.
12,8ºC

Limpou bastante, perspectiva O-NO.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Abr 2014 às 19:34)

Céu muito mas mesmo muito negro a Este!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 19:35)

ceu negro e ceu esquesito a W onde ta a chuva, a parte de trás cresceu e ta a ficar interessante e como cresceu para o interior vem direitinho aqui  só falta saber se chega cá forte ou não


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 19:50)

ja chove 

era parecia com nuvem arco, fez lembrar isso, tinha uma barra escura e por tras tudo laranja


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 19:53)

Já sem chuva, o dia termina assim !


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2014 às 20:03)

Continua tudo a passar ao lado! 

Vai haver novidades de noite ou nem por isso?


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 20:04)

chuva forte  

EDIT: 18.4mm/h a intensidade nada mal


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

Brutas células a formarem-se a SW. Será que vêm ? São lentas, e isso é excelente ou pode ser mau (Porque podem enfraquecer entretanto)


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 21:39)

ia mesmo comentar isso agora, vem uma célula com pontinho vermelho para esses lados

16.9mm acumulado aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 21:52)

*12,1ºC
14,5 mm*

Boas células em aproximação, pena não entraram aqui,a margem sul deve ter algum  íman.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

Tudo calmo atualmente
Estão 10.9 °C lá fora e o acumulado de precipitação ficou em 18.3mm


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:12)

A célula a SO do Cabo Espichel tem actividade eléctrica.


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2014 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> A célula a SO do Cabo Espichel tem actividade eléctrica.



A ver se temos alguma coisa para o início da madrugada. Vão haver condições um pouco melhores.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> A célula a SO do Cabo Espichel tem actividade eléctrica.



Como sabes ?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> Como sabes ?



Vi agora no Sat24.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2014 às 22:17)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia marcado por constantes aguaceiros aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. 

Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de amanha!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:23)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro moderado com um periodo mais forte acumulado subiu para 18.4mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2014 às 22:39)

Chuva intensa neste momento.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Abr 2014 às 23:08)

Será que se aproxima actividade eléctrica?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 23:10)

Aspvl disse:


> Será que se aproxima actividade eléctrica?



Quando vi  isso ate pensei que era _bug_,venha ela.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Abr 2014 às 23:12)

Vamos ver se é desta porque até agora está a ser um autentico fail este tempo no que diz respeito à passagem de trovoada


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

Chuva muito forte neste momento, e persistente. Criam-se inundações. Tudo repentino.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quando vi  isso ate pensei que era _bug_,venha ela.



E daí não sei... O EUCLID não assinala nenhuma trovoada no mar. Também não sei qual é o melhor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2014 às 23:21)

O Sat24 não se trata de nenhum detector de descargas eléctricas, o site apresenta apenas(!) uma _estimativa_ de ocorrências de descargas eléctricas consoante as condições atmosféricas no momento.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 23:29)

vi um relampago!!!!!! para oeste


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2014 às 23:32)

A chuvada muito forte já acalmou, proveniente do aguaceiro que veio de SW. Era uma célula com cores amarelos/laranjas no radar. A que se segue é maior ! Vamos ver, o solo não aguenta mais.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 01:07)

via verde... para o "não chuva" e eu lá


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 01:40)

Boas

*11,2ºC*
Vento fraco de SE.

Precipitação a SO, mais uma célula que deve passar de raspão,vamos ver.
____

Acumulado de ontem: *14,5 mm*


----------



## jonekko (2 Abr 2014 às 08:32)

O panorama na Ramada pelas 7:50 era este. Ia jurar que se estava a querer formar algo para os lados do Tejo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Abr 2014 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Agora por aqui no Marquês está céu bastante nublado mas com abertas e quase não há vento. O termómetro marca 12,6º


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 11:59)

Bom dia
Conto com céu muito escuro a oeste com célula que parece que se está aproximar e vai passar por cima da zona de onde estou 
Temperatura Atual: 13.8 °C
Vento Fraco a Moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 12:15)

Boas

Chuva fraca
*2,5 mm*


----------



## dASk (2 Abr 2014 às 12:16)

Bom dia! Voltou a chover com bastante intensidade por aqui, ainda vêm uns bons aguaceiros a caminho, o acumulado de hoje segue nos *13,2mm* sendo que na ultima semana já caiu por aqui cerca de *120mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 12:20)

Aguaceiro moderado 
Estava bem à espera de mais!


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2014 às 12:23)

Nova ronda de aguaceiros a caminho.

Caneças segue 6,4mm hoje.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 12:26)

Por aqui hoje apenas tenho 0.5mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2014 às 12:27)

Boas

Mínima 11,6ºC

De manha caiu um valente aguaceiro deu os actuais 5,8mm

De resto tem estado sol e não vem nada a caminho para já! resumindo uma miséria 

Temperatura agora 15,8ºC

Precipitação desde o inicio das chuvas 42,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 12:28)

Bastante escuro a NE.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 12:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bastante escuro a NE.



Essa célula quase que aposto que é a que passou por aqui mas contudo desiludiume porque deixou apenas um aguaceiro moderado.
A razão também possível se calhar era porque não estava bem sobre a base da nuvem que é onde ocorre maior intensidade de precipitação


----------



## Microburst (2 Abr 2014 às 12:44)

Manhã de Sol, intercalado com algumas nuvens, agora é que vai ficando mais nublado. De acordo com a previsão do IPMA os aguaceiros e trovoadas estão previstos para a partir de agora, vamos ver se saio desta pasmaceira de andar a ver tudo passar ao lado.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 12:56)

por aqui 1.7mm acumulado neste momento chove fraco


----------



## jonekko (2 Abr 2014 às 13:10)

Que valente carga de água que caiu em Odivelas há momentos!


----------



## dASk (2 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

valente queda de granizo que ocorreu agora, tem estado a chover torrencialmente há cerca de 20m! os acumulados vão disparando, 16mm de momento!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 13:24)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado.
Acumulado passou de 0.5 para 1 mm


----------



## Rachie (2 Abr 2014 às 13:30)

Microburst disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Noite complicada aqui por Almada ontem, ou melhor, já esta noite. Como disse a minha vizinha Rachie e os restantes colegas da margem sul, por volta da meia-noite e meia o vento forte intensificou, uma densa cortina de chuva aproximou-se e foi o dilúvio. Muitos relâmpagos, é verdade, mas mais sobre Lisboa do que propriamente sobre Almada pois raramente se ouviram os trovões (mas também com as rajadas era difícil ouvir o que quer que fosse).
> 
> O destaque vai claramente para o granizo, 5 minutos de pedras do tamanho de berlindes que faziam os carros disparar os seus alarmes e as pessoas apanhadas desprevenidas na rua a se refugiarem sob os prédios. Após isso houve uma pausa de uns 2/3 minutos sem cair chuva ou granizo e de repente começaram a ouvir-se no telhado e janelas umas batidas surdas que eu julgava ser o vento, mas eis que chego à minha varanda e vejo que caía granizo de maiores dimensões, meio derretido quase parecendo neve, que se desfazia poucos momentos após chegar ao solo. Se assim não fosse os estragos teriam sido decerto consideráveis. Mesmo por entre relâmpagos e granizo fui ao meu terraço e consegui medir uma bola com 3,2cm que entretanto derreteu com a chuva que havia voltado a cair. Pena a trovoada não ter sido mais intensa, de resto foi uma noite bem interessante.



Sim, também houve alarmes a disparar na minha rua. No dia seguinte quando fui para o barco havia detritos por todo o lado, parecia mesmo que ali tinha passado um rio. As únicas bolas de granizo que vi foram as que me entraram em casa, porque para a varanda era impossível ir 


EDIT: Aqui em Benfica para já não chove. Há pouco para Sul o céu estava bem negro, mas agora clareou um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 13:41)

*2,8 mm
13,9ºC
*

Vários aguaceiros moderados/fortes nas redondezas, tudo a passar ao lado.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 13:46)

chuva fraca/moderada

1.7 para 2.4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2014 às 13:48)

Períodos de chuva forte e muito intensa desde o meio da manhã, cada vez mais seguida. 

17mm.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 13:53)

tu ai é so chuva forte seguida, depois ao chegar aqui é só chuva fraca seguida


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2014 às 13:54)

david 6 disse:


> tu ai é so chuva forte seguida, depois ao chegar aqui é só chuva fraca seguida



Esta linha Montijo - Moita tem a sorte dos aguaceiros ganharem muita força ao cá chegarem, não sei se efeitos do Rio Tejo se da Serra.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 14:07)

pois esses factores deve ajudar

por aqui fraquito mas vai acumulando 3.5mm


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2014 às 14:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> Esta linha Montijo - Moita tem a sorte dos aguaceiros ganharem muita força ao cá chegarem, não sei se efeitos do Rio Tejo se da Serra.



Talvez o efeito da Serra da Arrábida dar um "empurrão" inicial para cima quando o fluxo é húmido de SW, como um "trigger" para iniciar a convecção, que depois se calhar também é ajudada pelo tipo solo e topografia baixos e planos que aquecem bem a camada inferior da atmosfera, provavelmente favorecendo ainda mais a convecção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2014 às 14:10)

á cerca de 20 minutos ouviu-se alguns trovoes de uma célula, bastante carregada, sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
Agora sigo com chuva fraca.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2014 às 14:15)

rozzo disse:


> Talvez o efeito da Serra da Arrrábida dar um "empurrão" inicial para cima quando o fluxo é húmido de SW, como um "trigger" para iniciar a convecção, que depois se calhar também é ajudada pelo tipo solo e topografia baixos e planos que aquecem bem a camada inferior da atmosfera, provavelmente favorecendo ainda mais a convecção.



Já aprendi mais coisas hoje. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## dASk (2 Abr 2014 às 14:38)

Contabilizo 21,2mm e continuam a cair aguaceiros efêmeros mas fortes!


----------



## hugosantos (2 Abr 2014 às 14:57)

Santarém à pouco


----------



## Microburst (2 Abr 2014 às 15:42)

André, isso é que é sorte. Eu aqui de Cacilhas limito-me a vê-las passar ou por aí, pela Moita, Palmela, Barreiro, Seixal ou Lisboa. Não sei porque raio se desvia tudo para o lado.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2014 às 15:53)

Neste momento forte aguaceiro, intenso e duradouro. Já cai certinho há mais de 10 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 16:52)

relampago e trovão!!!!!! só foi 1 infelizmente 

foi daqui que vi o relampago











agora chove fraco com 5.5mm acumulado

edit: 6.2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 17:24)

Tarde solarenga.
*14,6ºC
2,8 mm*


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 18:25)

chove bem agora  graças a um pequeno aguaceiro que se formou já aqui perto e ganhou força


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2014 às 18:37)

A Oeste vêm boas células com boa dose de precipitação. Devem chegar logo à noite.

Por agora, sol e céu pouco nublado. Está óptimo


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 18:41)

como disse o aguaceiro era pequeno, foi de pouco duração, mas deu + 0.7mm sigo com 6.9mm agora chove fraco e faz sol e as bruxas a fazer pão mole 

edit: chuva moderada agora não sei como :O


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 18:59)

caiu umas pequenas pedras de granizo 

7.7mm acumulado


----------



## Microburst (2 Abr 2014 às 20:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> A Oeste vêm boas células com boa dose de precipitação. Devem chegar logo à noite.



Parecem prometer, será que é desta?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 22:17)

Boas a tarde aqui basicamente foi de passar tudo ao lado ou seja foi uma tarde de céu muito nublado com algumas boas abertas.
Contudo hoje à tarde fui até à zona de Malveira no concelho de Mafra e caiu uma enorme carga de água que parecia um dilúvio.
Aqui só à bocado caiu um aguaceiro moderado e de manhã a mesma coisa.
Fico com uns míseros 2,3 mm acumulados.
Vamos ver agora para a noite o que o tempo tem para oferecer.
Quanto à temperatura estão 10.8ºC.


----------



## overcast (2 Abr 2014 às 22:33)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Vamos ver agora para a noite o que o tempo tem para oferecer.



Após estas 2 últimas noites, esta próxima é a menos provável de haver alguma coisa interessante, para além de uns aguaceiros. Mas há alguma possibilidade.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Abr 2014 às 22:45)

overcast disse:


> Após estas 2 últimas noites, esta próxima é a menos provável de haver alguma coisa interessante, para além de uns aguaceiros. Mas há alguma possibilidade.



Costuma-se dizer sempre que a esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 22:46)

*10,8ºC
4,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2014 às 22:48)

9.2ºC 7.7mm

tudo calmo agora


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2014 às 23:26)

Boas!

Mais um dia marcado por aguaceiros aqui pelas terras ribatejanas de Benavente, hoje porém o Sol brilhou durante alguns períodos do dia coisa que não tinha ocorrido nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2014 às 00:51)

Boa noite.

A tarde de ontem foi marcada por céu muito nublado, e boas abertas. Máxima de *14,6ºC*.

Destaque para a pressão, que desceu aos *998 hPa*.

De momento sigo com 10,1ºC e 82% de humidade. Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Abr 2014 às 12:34)

Boas
Aqui a manhã está a ser de algumas abertas em que o sol espreita embora com períodos de muito nublado.
De madrugada ainda choveu alguns aguaceiros que fizeram o acumulado de 4.1 mm.
A temperatura Atual é de 10.6 °C e pressão está nos 1010.4hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2014 às 13:56)

Boas

*14,5ºC
2,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2014 às 14:18)

por aqui 15.9ºC e 2mm acumulado

o sol vai alternando com as nuvens e uma vez ou outra cai uns pingos de aguaceiros fracos


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2014 às 14:44)

Por aqui o dia está a ser marcado por aguaceiros moderados e algum sol. A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.

3mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2014 às 21:33)

*10,9ºc*


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2014 às 22:20)

11.0ºC de momento. A lua hoje está assim:


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

9.2ºc


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2014 às 23:35)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelas lezírias tivemos um dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros, embora mais curtos e menos intensos que nos dias anteriores, a partir do meio da tarde o céu limpou consideravelmente e o Sol deu um ar da sua graça.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2014 às 00:28)

Vai refrescando, estão *9,8ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2014 às 00:37)

Ontem, entre as 6h e as 9h da manhã choveu com intensidade em Caneças.

O acumulado ficou nos *14,6mm*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Abr 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está de aguaceiros fracos, o céu está todo coberto e não vejo nenhumas abertas. O termómetro marca 13º. Não gosto deste tempo pois tem mais aspecto de Outono bem entrado do que de Primavera recém chegada


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia. Hoje o dia segue encoberto, com 14ºC e períodos de chuva fraca. 

Mais para a tarde a chuva deverá tornar-se moderada e início de noite um pouco mais intensa por aqui.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Abr 2014 às 15:36)

Boas manhã com períodos de chuva moderados.
Agora chove de forma fraca.
Acho muito estranho o acumulado de apenas 1.8mm ou seja passa-se algo com a estação pois tenho a certeza que com o que choveu até agora os acumulados são bem superiores.
Quanto ao vento sim os valores parecem estar certos com rajada máxima de 61,1 km/h pois o dia de hoje tem sido de vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Temperatura Atual estão 13.2ºC e o valor está certo porque no meu carro também marcava a volta disso.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Abr 2014 às 16:28)

Boas

A tarde está a ser marcada pela chuva fraca e persistente. 8,9mm acumulados na estação do Pólo II.

Temperatura actual: *13,4ºC*

Mínima: *6,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2014 às 17:30)

13,8ºC e 4,8 mm por enquanto, mas vai chovendo e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## CptRena (4 Abr 2014 às 17:41)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Acho muito estranho o acumulado de apenas 1.8mm ou seja passa-se algo com a estação pois tenho a certeza que com o que choveu até agora os acumulados são bem superiores.
> Quanto ao vento sim os valores parecem estar certos com rajada máxima de 61,1 km/h pois o dia de hoje tem sido de vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.



É assim, não podes ter as duas coisas. Ou tens chuva que se farta ou então vento às paletes que te atira a chuva para fora do penico


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2014 às 17:54)

Boas

*13,6ºC
8,9 mm*

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2014 às 18:14)

Chove fraco desde o início da manhã, sendo que desde as 17h que chove cada vez mais intensamente.

3.9mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2014 às 18:33)

Recomeçou a chover, embora fraco.

A temperatura está estabilizada de uma maneira que até faz confusão, não mexe uma decima já ha bastante tempo.
Por momentos ainda pensei que o sensor estivesse com algum problema, pelos vistos não, é geral. 

*13,6ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Abr 2014 às 18:57)

CptRena disse:


> É assim, não podes ter as duas coisas. Ou tens chuva que se farta ou então vento às paletes que te atira a chuva para fora do penico



Bem a estação acabou de atualizar os valores de precipitação para 5.3 mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2014 às 19:08)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva.

12,4mm em Caneças.

Aos 300m de altitude, está assim:







Já nos 50,8mm este mês e com água a escorrer por todos os lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2014 às 20:32)

Chove bem
10 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2014 às 21:36)

Por aqui também continua a chover bem, em conjunto com neblina.

14.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2014 às 23:28)

chove bem agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2014 às 00:54)

Dia de chuva ininterrupta, só espero que tenha sido para a despedida!

23.00mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2014 às 00:58)

Boas!

Ontem (dia 4) tivemos um dia muito cinzento marcado pela chuva fraca/chuvisco quase sempre constante, tendo começado a cair a partir do final da manhã e tendo durado até à noite. 

Amanhã, mais do mesmo? Parece que sim, pelo menos na parte da manhã...


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2014 às 02:13)

aqui acumulei 7.8mm, por acaso não esperava tanto talvez prai uns 5 era o que esperava, esperava só chuva fraca, mas tive 1 ou 2 periodos mais moderados que ajudaram , amanhã parece ser mais um dia de chuva fraca mas em menos quantidade

PS: nada melhor do que ver o filme "Tornado" na tv


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2014 às 09:22)

Boas

O acumulado de ontem também ficou bem acima do esperado, *11,7 mm*.
O acumulado mensal encontra-se nos *33 mm*.

T.actual: *14,2ºC*
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*
_____________________________

Previsão interessante para a próxima semana,valores de CAPE/LI bem elevados,vai lá vai.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2014 às 09:50)

Por aqui o fim de semana começa com nevoeiro denso, humidade nos máximos.

0,3mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2014 às 10:18)

Por aqui não temos nevoeiro, só na serra e junto ao mar.

Foto tirada ha minutos, junto à marina de Cascais.







Autoria: Ana Isabel Brás


----------



## Thomar (5 Abr 2014 às 10:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> Por aqui o fim de semana começa com nevoeiro denso, humidade nos máximos.
> 
> 0,3mm.



Bom dia! Por aqui um nevoeiro denso mas na Serra da Arrábida. 
Daqui de casa não se vê nada da serra. Muita humidade e temperatura actual de +15,3ºC


----------



## zejorge (5 Abr 2014 às 11:51)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto, com temperatura já nos 16,6º, humidade de 97%, e o vento é fraco de SW. Precipitação acumulada 0,4 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2014 às 12:06)

Já paira algum nevoeiro.
T.actual: *15,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2014 às 12:08)

Boas

Ontem ainda choveu bem de tarde até a noite! acumulados ontem 3,6mm

Hoje desde a meia noite caíram apenas 0,4mm

A mínima de hoje ficou pelos 14,9ºC

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas dai o nevoeiro na serra da Arrábida aqui na cidade não está nevoeiro! Temperatura agora 16,3ºC com muita humidade 95%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2014 às 14:02)

Chuvisca intensamente, 5mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2014 às 15:05)

*16,4ºc*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2014 às 12:23)

Dia nublado mas ameno por aqui. Temperatura nos 18.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2014 às 12:37)

Finalmente o calor fez romper esta capa de nevoeiro!! Agora sol e 18,7ºC

A mínima foi de 12,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2014 às 14:13)

Pela primeira vez em vários dias... de novo com valores acima dos 20 ºC.

De momento com 20,2 ºC e 72 % de humidade relativa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2014 às 16:21)

Tempo abafado e húmido. 

23.0ºC com 70% de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2014 às 21:24)

Noite amena. 15ºC de momento.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2014 às 21:40)

Boa noite!

Dia agradável com temperaturas amenas, o céu foi progressivamente mais limpo ao longo do dia. 

Bom inicio de semana!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2014 às 22:16)

Máxima de 20,3ºC, neste momento 14,3ºC.

Esteve um dia agradável, mas começou com uma manhã de inverno .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2014 às 09:19)

Boas

Maxima de ontem: *18,4ºC*
_______

Hoje, minima de *9,6ºC*.
T.actual: *13,5ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2014 às 15:06)

24.5ºC por aqui, com um dia de céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2014 às 17:43)

Boa tarde

Bem, 23 dias depois, volto a registar uma máxima superior a 20ºC, a temperatura subiu aos *20,3ºC*.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,6ºC* / *20,3ºC*

Agora: *17,6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2014 às 19:53)

Depois de uma máxima de 25.5ºC, sigo com 20.5ºC. Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2014 às 23:12)

Máxima de 22,2ºC, alguma nortada como já se esperava não permitiu que e temperatura fosse mais elevada, amanhã vai ser igual.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 08:54)

Boas

T.actual: *14,7ºC*

Isto hoje vai aquecer bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 11:28)

*19,5ºc*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2014 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Mais uma tarde reservada para o prazer meteorológico imenso.

Sigo com 21,2ºC, após mínima de *12,5ºC*. 58% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1020 hPa de pressão e céu limpo!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 12:52)

Belo dia.
T.actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2014 às 12:56)

Manhã e início de tarde com céu limpo. Actuais *24.0ºC*.

Sabe bem


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2014 às 13:08)

22,3ºC e vento ainda de NE, vamos ver, tá quase a rodar para NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 13:15)

*21,4ºC
*
Aqui na zona o vento sopra de Sul.
____

*Torres Vedras*, segue nos *24,1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 14:40)

Grande subida de temperatura,não esperava tanto calor para hoje.
T.actual: *24,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2014 às 14:43)

Até agora o máximo foi de 24,6ºC, um rico dia, pena é que não tarda venha o NW .


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2014 às 14:46)

Boas

Mínima 13,1ºC

Agora estão uns quentes 26,6ºC com 49%Hr e vento fraco, belo dia de praia!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 16:06)

Muito calor na rua, *25,3ºC.*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2014 às 16:23)

*28.0ºC* por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Abr 2014 às 17:18)

Boa tarde 

Dia mais quente do ano, com uma máxima de *26,4ºC* 

Temperatura actual: *25,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2014 às 17:24)

17:23 da tarde e estão ainda *28.3ºC* !

Está um bafo lá fora..


----------



## dASk (8 Abr 2014 às 17:45)

mesmo bom chegou a pouco aos 28,4º quando saí as 17h do meu trabalho no Montijo estive quase para ir em direcção á arrábida. eheh


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 17:49)

T.maxima: *25,7ºC*

A Davis dos bombeiros de Cascais registou 29,1ºC, acho o valor demasiado alto...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Abr 2014 às 18:41)

Boas.
A estação meteorológica que se encontra onde vivo encontra-se offline mas percebe-se facilmente que hoje está muito calor e penso que hoje esteja a ser atualmente o dia mais quente do ano
Em Torres Vedras cidade muito próxima daqui, registou uma máxima de 26.7 °C e agora estão 24ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2014 às 19:02)

Boas

Máxima de *29,1ºC* 

Agora estão ainda 27,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2014 às 20:25)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima de *29,1ºC*
> 
> Agora estão ainda 27,2ºC



Boas *miguel!*

Hoje tive de ir a Setúbal por duas vezes, uma de manhã e outra á tarde.

De manhã (entre as 10h30m as 12h30m) a temperatura até estava fresquinha à sombra entre os +16ºC e os 17,5ºC na baixa, e soprava uma aragem.

Em comparação no caminho na volta_(todos os dados foram registados pelo termómetro do carro)_ pela E.N.10, passando por Setúbal (rotunda norte), Aldeia Grande/ Vendas de Azeitão/Cabanas e as temperaturas eram as seguintes *+21,5ºC/+24,5ºC/+25ºC/+25ºC.*

À tarde (entre as as 16h45m e as 17h30m) na mesma zona (baixa de Setúbal), a temperatura era de +23ºC/24ºC.
No caminho de volta (igual ao de manhã) as temperaturas eram as seguintes *+26,5ºC/+29,5ºC/+29ºC/+28,5ºC.*

A mínima por aqui foi de *+12,6ºC*. E a máxima de *+29,2ºC*. Por agora ainda *+22,7ºC*!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2014 às 20:27)

Por aqui ainda com 23.0ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas a Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

Bom lusco-fusco.

Eis o primeiro dia espectacular de primavera, já a fazer lembrar o Verão. Máxima de *24,9ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com 18,9ºC e 78% de humidade. Só falta do vento do quadrante Este.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 21:15)

Boas noites

Temperatura bem agradável, estão *19,4ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2014 às 21:38)

20.5ºC.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2014 às 21:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> 20.5ºC.



Bela foto, *AndréFrade*! 
Parabéns!


----------



## Lousano (8 Abr 2014 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu praticamente limpo e com temperatura novamente agradável.

Tmax: 26,8ºC

Tmin: 12,4ºC

Tactual: 17,3ºC


----------



## Aspvl (8 Abr 2014 às 23:01)

Boa noite 

O Sat24 já mostra alguma actividade eléctrica no oceano.
Será que é de fiar? Nem o Euclid nem o Blitzortung mostram indícios de DEA...


----------



## Lousano (8 Abr 2014 às 23:11)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O Sat24 já mostra alguma actividade eléctrica no oceano.
> Será que é de fiar? Nem o Euclid nem o Blitzortung mostram indícios de DEA...



Agora de noite pouca importância terá, apenas poderá se ver algo junto da costa. Com o aquecimento diurno é que poderemos animar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 23:23)

Noite quente.
*21,3ºC*
Vento moderado a forte de *NE*.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2014 às 23:26)

Surpresa!! O aparecimento do vento de NE, fraco a moderado, fez a temperatura disparar!

Em 15 minutos, três graus em cima! Dos 17,3ºC para os actuais *20,4ºC*!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 23:29)

Não esperava por esta, está um vento quente. 
São situações interessantes,mostra bem quão quente foi o dia no interior da Penisula. 
Aqui saltou dos 18,8ºC para os 21,4ºC.


----------



## overcast (8 Abr 2014 às 23:30)

TROVOADA!! Não, estou a gozar..

É verdade, o vento de Nordeste a fazer das suas.. a temperatura subiu bastante!


----------



## Microburst (8 Abr 2014 às 23:35)

Aqui o céu está nublado e há questão de 5 minutos o vento começou a soprar moderado a forte de Sudoeste, trazendo um ar bem fresco e com cheiro a arvoredo molhado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 23:51)

Rajada de *42 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2014 às 23:58)

maxima de *28.3ºC* 

agora ainda está 17.2ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2014 às 00:00)

Noite bem quente estão ainda 20,3ºC a ver se de manha ocorre algum aguaceiro interessante


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2014 às 00:43)

*21,5ºC* actuais, com 52% de humidade. 

Se não fosse a maldita frequência de amanhã, já não estaria em casa...


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2014 às 00:57)

Noite de... Verão! 

*20,7ºC* em Caneças.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2014 às 01:03)

​
Pelo Rain Alarm já deverá ter ocorrido precipitação entre Sines e Vendas Novas (entre as 22h30 e as 00h00)... No ImapWeather não há registo de actividade eléctrica.

Mas a precipitação deixou de ocorrer a partir das 00h20...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 01:09)

*21,3ºc*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2014 às 08:32)

Bom dia!

Madrugada tipicamente veranesca! Mínima de *18,6ºC*, com média diária até ao momento de aproximadamente 20ºC! 

Sigo com 19,4ºC e 58% de humidade. Céu muito nublado por Altostratus, Altocumulus e Cirrostratus, com alguma virga à mistura.

1014 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado de E (90º).


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2014 às 09:06)

Por aqui ontem à noite por volta das 23h o vento começou a soprar moderado a forte repentinamente, fazendo lembrar um temporal de vento na Quarteira também com temperaturas amenas/quentes numa madrugada de verão há uns anos.

Por agora céu nublado e 18.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 09:55)

Boas

minima: *18,2ºC* 

Agora, *21,4ºC* e céu nublado.
Tempo abafado. 
___

EDIT: *10:30*

Céu interessante a N/NO


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 10:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> minima: *18,2ºC*
> 
> ...



O mesmo por aqui! 

A Sul, está assim:






Apesar de isto não dar em nada, é sempre interessante de se ver, já me faz lembrar certos dias de Verão


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 11:00)

Mammatus enormes aqui em cima!!

Já posto fotos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 11:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mammatus enormes aqui em cima!!
> 
> Já posto fotos!



Aqui estão elas:


----------



## Microburst (9 Abr 2014 às 11:38)

Bom dia 

Ainda bem que os colegas aqui à volta reportaram as mammatus porque eram 10h quando por cima de Almada também apareceram.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia!!! aqui vi a pouco dos céus mais belos que me lembro de ter visto!! Mammatus brutais a fazer lembrar outras paragens :P já posto as fotos

Dia bem ameno estão 23,2ºC e céu muito carregado


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 12:08)

*21,9ºc*


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2014 às 12:19)

22,3ºc


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2014 às 12:20)

Aqui ficam as fotos espero que gostem!


----------



## jonekko (9 Abr 2014 às 12:23)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos espero que gostem!



Lindo!!!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 12:23)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos espero que gostem!



BRUTAL!! 

Por acaso não foste aos USA tirar estas pics? 

Belos registos, dos melhores mammatus que já vi em Portugal


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 12:31)

Brutal Miguel!! 
Essas fotos merecem o devido destaque na pagina do facebook do meteopt.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2014 às 12:36)

Até me passei quando vi isto!! Não me lembro de ter visto mammatus tão bons como estes por aqui!

Continua o céu muito cinzento mas nada de chuva! tempo ameno 22,7ºC e humidade relativamente baixa 48% o vento é fraco


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Abr 2014 às 12:41)

Grandes fotos!
P.S.: tens de limpar o sensor da máquina...


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2014 às 12:45)

Excelentes fotos, miguel! Parabéns!

Em Odivelas já vai pingando. Começou por ser uns chuviscos, mas agora pinga bem.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Abr 2014 às 12:52)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos espero que gostem!





Fotos brutais :O

Mt fixe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 12:56)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas já vai pingando. Começou por ser uns chuviscos, mas agora pinga bem.



O mesmo por aqui agora.


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 12:59)

WOW, grandes fotos! Por aqui estão algumas mas menos estravagantes...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:05)

*21,1ºC*


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Abr 2014 às 13:19)

Boas. Caiu umas pingas por aqui. De repente. Ha cerca de 2 minutos o vento aumentou estupidamente. Ta um vendaval mas nao vejo nada de especial por aqui. O vento e impressionante assim de repente


----------



## dahon (9 Abr 2014 às 13:20)

Boa tarde.
Por Coimbra neste momento vislumbram-se bastantes virgas e está um ambiente abafado. Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, apesar desta nebulosidade não muito abonatória para actividade eléctrica.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:56)

por aqui ha 10min 











por agora 22.5ºC, já tive 23.3ºC


----------



## dahon (9 Abr 2014 às 14:45)

Também estão a aparecer mamatus em Coimbra na direcção Este.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

"cortinados" de chuva a olhar para W


----------



## tucha (9 Abr 2014 às 15:10)

Mas que tempo horrivel, detesto calor e se ele vier junto com humidade ainda pior, tempo completamente abafado...!

A unica coisa deste tempo é dar origem á formação de nuvens tão belas como aqueles mammatus, como as fotos que aqui colocaram...lindos e brutais! :-)

Alguém me sabe dizer se amanha vamos ter tempo igual aqui por Lisboa, e já agora qual será a taxa de percentagem de humidade aqui pela Capital???

Pelas 13 horas chuviscou na zona do Lumiar e pareceu-me que veu com lama ou pó á mistura...

Obrigado


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 15:14)

tucha disse:


> Mas que tempo horrivel, detesto calor e se ele vier junto com humidade ainda pior, tempo completamente abafado...!
> 
> A unica coisa deste tempo é dar origem á formação de nuvens tão belas como aqueles mammatus, como as fotos que aqui colocaram...lindos e brutais! :-)
> 
> ...



Amanhã o tempo vai estar semelhante a hoje, mas devem haver boas abertas. Não está assim tanto calor, se já tens calor hoje, imagina quando chegar o Verão com temperaturas de 35º\+...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2014 às 15:18)

Dia típico de trovoadas furadas que começa com a manhã de céu nublado, nunca dá em nada .

Máxima de 24,0ºC até agora, estou com 23,1ºC de momento e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 15:22)

Já arrefeceu (o vento rodou para O), estão *19,1ºC*.
T.maxima: *23,1ºC*


----------



## tucha (9 Abr 2014 às 15:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Amanhã o tempo vai estar semelhante a hoje, mas devem haver boas abertas. Não está assim tanto calor, se já tens calor hoje, imagina quando chegar o Verão com temperaturas de 35º\+...



Sim, eu sei, mas quando existe muita humidade no ar, isso potencia a temperatura, é como sentissemos mais calor do que aquele que está na realidade...

Dado que trabalho sem AC durante o Verão todo, e em casa tb não tenho, o Verão é o meu maior sacrificio!!

Já vi pessoas desmaiarem com calor, mas nunca vi ninguém desmaiar com frio...!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (9 Abr 2014 às 15:40)

A bela da trovoada seca aqui para o lado norte da serra de Sintra



EDIT: e vão duas...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 15:46)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> A bela da trovoada seca aqui para o lado norte da serra de Sintra
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: e vão duas...



Aí em Magoito?
A sul da serra é que era.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (9 Abr 2014 às 15:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aí em Magoito?
> A sul da serra é que era.



Neste momento estou em Terrugem. Já vão em 4 
Muito mais que o esperado (nenhuma)


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

23.6ºC 60% humidade e acabou de cair uns pingos


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:59)

24.2ºC acabaram de cair mais uns pingos, desta vez mais grossos, já fizeram levantar durante 1min o cheirinho da terra molhada


----------



## dahon (9 Abr 2014 às 18:22)

Por Coimbra também começam a chegar cá a baixo uns pingos.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2014 às 18:35)

Dia nublado e abafado com ocorrência de chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 18:40)

*20,7ºc*


----------



## Microburst (9 Abr 2014 às 19:09)

Como era de se esperar as poucas gotas grossas que caíram por volta das 13h, e que mal chegavam ao chão se evaporavam, deixaram os vidros de casas e automóveis com manchas de poeira.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

Acham que ainda pode trovejar ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Abr 2014 às 20:30)

Por Cascais ainda pingou... mas nem molhou... enfim... só mesmo para sujar o carro... nada mais...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2014 às 20:37)

Máxima de 24,1ºC o vento variou muito na direcção hoje, tive de quase todos os quadrantes, de momento 19,0ºC e vento fraco de NW, o céu vai continuando em modo nublado, um belo tampão para que não exista arrefecimentos.

E tipicamente como ocorre nestas situações a chuva cagou-me o carro todo, choveu terra.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 21:07)

Aqui já limpou.
Vento fraco
*17,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 22:51)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Neste momento estou em Terrugem. Já vão em 4
> Muito mais que o esperado (nenhuma)



Já vou um pouco tarde, mas na altura do teu relato era visível daqui o céu bastante cinzento a NE, a tal zona onde trovejou.

Panoramica feita esta tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2014 às 01:05)

Boa madrugada.

Dia agradável, o de ontem, com alguns um par de aguaceiros fracos, mas maioritairamente marcado céu muito nublado por Altocumulus e Altocumulus Castellanus.

Mínima de *16,3ºC* (às 23:59) e máxima de *24,8ºC*. Durante a madrugada não tinha descido abaixo dos 18,6ºC.

De momento sigo fresco, com 15,8ºC e 72% de humidade. 1017 hPa e vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia

Manhã de bastante nevoeiro, e a avaliar pelas imagens de satélite, deverá intensificar-se um pouco mais..


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2014 às 16:37)

De manhã estava uma nevoeirada vai lá vai, e 14ºC , mínima de 13,1ºC de momento 17,6ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2014 às 00:07)

Boas

Ontem,dia bem agradável na zona Oeste.
Muito nevoeiro de manha.

Registei uma máxima de 21,0ºC, numa colina(cota 150m).
No limoal que aparece na foto, na parte mais baixa, a máxima terá sido superior.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2014 às 16:54)

minima: 6.8ºC
maxima: 22.9ºC
actual: 21.4ºC e umas nuvens, mas cada vez menos


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2014 às 13:26)

isto hoje está dificil o nevoeiro desaparecer, sigo só com 16ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

14.9ºC com humidade a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2014 às 09:28)

Boas

Minima: *9,6ºC *
Actual: *12,7ºC*

Madrugada e inicio de manha com nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2014 às 11:05)

Boas
Mínima de 13,4ºC

Mais uma manha nojenta com nevoeiro em altura 

16,6ºC, 93%Hr, 1019,9hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2014 às 11:46)

O sol já espreita.
*16,8ºC*.
Vai aquecer bem nas próximas horas.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2014 às 12:43)

Bom dia.

Depois do nevoeiro da madrugada, o Sol brilha alegremente. Ainda assim, a humidade mantém-se elevada.

Actuais 19,7ºC com 94% de humidade. Dew point nos 18,7ºC.

1019 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado por Cirrus/Cirrostratus.

Mínima de *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2014 às 14:16)

Tirei esta foto no passado dia 9. Olhei para o céu e esta nuvem chamou-me a atenção porque fez-me lembrar o formato de uma nuvem do tipo lenticular. 

Embora não seja nenhuma lenticular, penso eu, aqui fica o registo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2014 às 19:12)

Boas

Dados de hoje: *9,6ºC* / *21,7ºC*


Agora: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2014 às 19:21)

Nevoeiro intenso ao longo de toda a noite, quem diria que estamos a meio de Abril , não me recordo de nevoeiros cerrados em Abril como tem estado a ocorrer, apesar de tudo máxima de 23,4ºC, neste momento 18,2ºC e vento fraco de norte. A mínima foi de 11,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2014 às 19:35)

Bom final de tarde.

Em 2 horas, a temperatura caiu cerca de 10ºC. Depois da máxima de *24,4ºC*, sigo actualmente com nevoeiro e *14,5ºC*. 

1017 hPa de pressão e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

min: 11.2ºC
max: 26.9ºC
actual: 20.7ºC

a ultima noite foi de nevoeiro intenso, sentia se bem o nevoeiro a cair em cima, durante a tarde andou umas nuvens a passear


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2014 às 22:30)

*17,1ºC* , fruto do vento muito fraco do quadrante *NE*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2014 às 02:07)

Boa madrugada.

Por aqui, apesar do vento fraco, por vezes de NE (45º), e do nevoeiro já se ter retirado, a temperatura mantém-se estável.

13,3ºC actuais com 95% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2014 às 09:41)

Máxima ontem de 26,3 ºC.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2014 às 09:44)

Lightning disse:


> Embora não seja nenhuma lenticular, penso eu, aqui fica o registo.



As lenticulares formam-se por turbulência causada por irregularidades do terreno, ou seja, montes muito elevados ou vales, devido a um movimento de rotação vertical do ar, por vezes originando até um fenómeno chamado de «street clouds», devido ao seu alinhamento em ruas, aparentemente.

Não parece ser o caso...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 12:51)

Tempo abafado, estão *23,5ºC*.
O sensor fora do RS, à sombra marca 28,5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2014 às 13:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tempo abafado, estão *23,5ºC*.
> O sensor fora do RS, à sombra marca 28,5ºC.



Ora aqui está algo que possivelmente algumas pessoas (e até mesmo eu há algum tempo atrás) teriam dificuldade em acreditar.

A importância do RS está aqui bem patente num exemplo de terreno


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 13:50)

Por aqui a diferença foi de 6ºC.

T.maxima(RS): 24,1ºC
T.maxima (fora do RS): 30,1ºC

O dia está excelente para ocorrer estas diferenças, nebulosidade alta, algum calor, muita radiação difusa.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2014 às 14:09)

Sinto-me muito contente pelo facto do meu RS estar a surtir efeito  

Por cá sigo com 21,9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2014 às 15:24)

Vai trovejando por Coimbra... Para já completamente seca.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2014 às 15:26)

Céu escuro e trovoada a NE de Coimbra. 









Temperatura actual: *23,9ºC*

Máxima: *25,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 15:42)

Chuva fraca
*21,4ºC*

T.maxima: *24,4ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2014 às 15:43)

Chove fraco com 22.1ºC e 70% de HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 15:44)

DaniFR disse:


> Céu escuro e trovoada a NE de Coimbra. :trovao
> 
> 
> Temperatura actual: *23,9ºC*
> ...



Já ouvi roncos de uma dessas células, mas acho que elas ainda não querem nada com Tondela.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2014 às 15:45)

Também já chove por Cascais! 
Mais uma "lavadela" ao carro certamente e roupa molhada e suja ao chegar a casa... Bolas!


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 16:16)

O Sat24 carrega com descargas elétricas para Coimbra!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2014 às 17:47)

por aqui 24.1ºC, já caiu uns pingos hoje, mas nada de jeito


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2014 às 23:03)

Noite agradável, com 16.9ºC actuais.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2014 às 23:06)

Máxima de 21,7ºC, esteve um dia bom para testar rs's, de momento ainda 19,3ºC, graças ás nuvens e vento de leste.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2014 às 23:11)

Boas

Dia ameno abafado até máxima de 24,4ºC e mínima de 15,4ºC, caíram alguns pingos mas não passou disso

Agora estão 18,1ºC, 77%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2014 às 12:35)

Boas

Mais um dia horrível céu coberto de (palha) que isto não dá em nada...

Mínima 13,7ºC

Agora 20,1ºC, 67%Hr, 1015,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2014 às 12:48)

Boas tardes

T.actual: *20,8ºC*
Minima: *12,8ºC*

Parece que o wunderground mudou de vez o design da pagina, gostei da mudança.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2014 às 14:16)

21.7ºC por aqui e muitas nuvens


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2014 às 21:11)

Boas noites

Maxima: *22,5ºC*
Agora: *15,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2014 às 00:51)

Boas noites

Céu limpo
*13,7ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2014 às 12:17)

T.actual: *20,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2014 às 13:49)

eu estou à espera que hoje seja o dia mais quente do ano até agora, portanto tem de superar 28.3ºC

por agora sigo com 25.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2014 às 16:45)

Uma brasa por aqui.

*27.0ºC* actuais, com temperatura aparente de *28ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2014 às 16:52)

Nortada a cortar o calor, regisisto *18,5ºC*.


Serra de Sintra, segue com o _capacete_.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2014 às 18:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada a cortar o calor, regisisto *18,5ºC*.
> 
> Serra de Sintra, segue com o _capacete_.



 *13,5 ºC* na Pena, com 100 % de HR, às 16h00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2014 às 11:56)

Máxima de 27,4 ºC ontem.

Dia soalheiro de vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2014 às 11:58)

Gerofil disse:


> *13,5 ºC* na Pena, com 100 % de HR, às 16h00



Ontem, precisamente a essa hora, em Moscavide estavam 26,5 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2014 às 23:26)

Guincho,esta manhã.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Abr 2014 às 11:09)

Elas andam ai..
Lá para o final da noite, início da madrugada começam a entrar no litoral centro e sul.






[/IMG]

*ALERTA AMARELO* para Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2014 às 11:09)

Dia de céu bastante nublado.

Ainda com 17,3 ºC e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2014 às 14:23)

Têm sido dias de muito vento de NW aqui pela zona de Sintra (obrigado calor do interior ), o calor ainda mal se notou nem notará nos próximos dias, voltou a chover terra ainda esta semana de resto pouco mais a assinalar.

Por Queluz 16,7ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2014 às 18:48)

Boas tardes


T.actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 00:56)

Vai chovendo fraco.
*0,5 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2014 às 01:00)

Chuva a iniciar-se.

Ainda não há acumulação mas é de fraca intensidade.

Com 15,6 ºC e vento calmo.


----------



## CptRena (20 Abr 2014 às 03:26)

Aglomerado de células a SO da região da Grande Lisboa com actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2014 às 04:58)

Aviso Amarelo de ''Chuva/Aguaceiros- Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e persistentes ''  do IPMA estendido aos distritos de Lisboa, Leiria, Santarém e Portalegre.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 09:56)

*13,9ºC

8,9 mm*


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2014 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Noite de alguma chuva.

6,4mm acumulados em Caneças.
Nevoeiro cerrado acima dos 250m de altitude.

No vale de Odivelas, nada de nevoeiro, e há até algumas abertas.

Bom domingo de Páscoa!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2014 às 11:03)

Células excelentes a SW ! 

Depois de uma madrugada com alguma precipitação até ao início da manhã (3.0mm), parece-me que agora teremos algo mais forte. E tem trovoada. Vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 11:08)

Na webcam  da Costa já se observa o céu um pouco escuro no horizonte(Sul), vamos acompanhado.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2014 às 11:10)

Boas

Aqui sigo com 11,4mm até ao momento!

14,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 11:34)

Já deve estar a cair bem no Cabo Espichel.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2014 às 11:37)

Por aqui vejo negro para SW, mas sem chuva ainda na Serra da Arrábida. 

Acho que as células se vão dissipar !


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 13:00)

Grande chuvada neste momento.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2014 às 13:17)

Aqui o dia já rendeu 14,0mm vai chovendo fraco agora!

14,4ºC, 91%Hr vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 14:26)

eu continuo à espera da chuva.................. 

1.4mm acumulado


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Abr 2014 às 14:51)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento
Também começou trovejar e a pouco ouviu-se um grande estoiro!


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2014 às 14:53)

Em Caneças caiu uma boa chuvada na última hora.
5,8mm em 10min.

O acumulado vai em 16,8mm.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

7.11 mm acumulados neste momento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

Na última hora, apenas 0,4 mm.

Com o acumulado da noite, totalizo 9,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Abr 2014 às 15:14)

Ouvem-se vários trovões neste momento!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2014 às 15:22)

Trovoada !


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 15:46)

ta a chover bem agora  não faço ideia como porque o radar não mostra nada


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2014 às 15:52)

Chove torrencialmente, e tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. Também se ouve trovoada.


----------



## MontijoCity (20 Abr 2014 às 15:53)

Chuva forte no montijo. Tal como o André disse, há uns minutos trovejou.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 16:00)

nasceu uns pequenos do nada em cima dai deu chuva subiu de 1.4 para 2.8

essa do montijo vai passar ao lado daqui


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

como eu disse ia passa aqui ao lado, mas estou com uma boa vista neste momento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2014 às 16:39)

Céu assustador a NE, literalmente negro! Espero que haja alguém a reportar para esses lados...

Céu interessante também a NW, por aqui céu azul..


----------



## DRC (20 Abr 2014 às 16:42)

Chove torrencialmente na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
As ruas estão cheias de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 16:46)

Tudo calmo.
*15,3ºC*


----------



## DRC (20 Abr 2014 às 16:48)

Que dilúvio! A estrada parece um rio.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2014 às 16:58)

Já parou. Foram 8mm, bastante precipitação durante algum tempo. A célula estacionou e cresceu aqui em cima e rendeu uma boa trovoada, todos os trovões a rasgar o céu.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 17:23)

choveu bem agora mas durou pouco subiu para 5mm


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 17:37)

Céu interessante a NE, enfim não passa disto.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 17:45)

outra celula a nascer, perto de setubal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2014 às 19:36)

Fotos da célula a E/NE daqui, pelas 16h:


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2014 às 22:22)

Ao final da tarde de hoje, perto do Couço em Coruche!


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2014 às 23:55)




----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2014 às 02:14)

pois é ali entre coruche e o couço houve boa animação tenho conhecido de lá que teve a relatar, infelizmente foi maior parte a E de coruche eu aqui a W de coruche tive pouca animação


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Abr 2014 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,
Neste momento aqui no Marquês céu com poucas nuvens, algum vento e o termómetro marca 18,5º.
No Sábado esteve assim na Ericeira cerca das 20h:

Avista-se o Cabo da Roca




o Pontão ainda resistente ao mar revolto deste Inverno, e olhem só a quantidade de areia no local onde puxam as embarcações para terra ... Incrível, a praia dos pescadores está cheia de areia.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2014 às 18:45)

*16,3ºC* e sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2014 às 22:26)

Boas noites

Fotos tiradas no final desta tarde,aqui perto.

Atrozela (Ribeira da Atrozela)






Pisão de Cima(Parque Natural Sintra Cascais)





_____

*13,1ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Abr 2014 às 22:43)

Foi o melhor que consegui. Por volta das 18 h, uma célula bem desenvolvida sobre o Baixo Alentejo/Distrito de Setúbal.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2014 às 08:42)

Boas

Minima fresca, *9,9ºC*.
Agora, *14,7ºC*.
_____

Praia da Rainha a liderar, *5,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2014 às 17:22)

por aqui já caiu uns pingos esta tarde  mas não acumulou


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Abr 2014 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiros ao amanhecer e o piso está molhado. O céu tem muitas nuvens mas bastante azul também. Quase não há vento e o termómetro marca 12,5º.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 11:41)

A frente deixou *1,8 mm*.
*15,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2014 às 14:29)

por aqui a frente deixou 4.2mm 

19.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 22:34)

*12,4ºc*


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Abr 2014 às 09:45)

Bom dia, neste momento chove "a potes" aqui na Ericeira. Esta vento e frio. Alta intempérie


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2014 às 09:54)

Há meia hora também caiu uma boa chuvada em Odivelas.

Caneças vai com 1,6mm.

Mais aguaceiros a caminho.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2014 às 10:06)

Grande escuridão, vento aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2014 às 10:09)

Chuva moderada e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2014 às 10:13)

Boa descida da temperatura, dos 16,1ºC, caiu para os 11,9ºC.
Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Microburst (24 Abr 2014 às 11:21)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes de meia em meia hora também por aqui, o vento sopra igualmente moderado a forte de Noroeste, e a temperatura baixou e nesta altura registo 12ºC.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2014 às 15:22)

choveu bem agora  mas foi de pouca dura, acumulou pouco, sigo com 2.3mm, temperatura caiu de 18ºC para 15ºC  tive rajada agora de *40.4km/h*


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2014 às 16:52)

ta a chegar agora um "aguaceiro" dissipado, ja vinha muito fraco, ja ta dissipado praticamente a unica coisa que está é umas nuvens escuras e fez aumentar um bocado o vento


----------



## DaniFR (24 Abr 2014 às 16:57)

Boa tarde 

Por Coimbra, dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com 9,1mm acumulados.

Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*

Máxima: *16ºC*
Mínima: *6,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2014 às 17:07)

*15,1ºC
1,5 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 00:13)

*12,0ºC*

Madrugada de inversões.
*Seiça,Ourém* segue nos *5,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 09:03)

Boas

Minima fresca, *8,5ºC*.

Mais uma vez, Praia da Rainha a não dar hipótese, a arriba fóssil deve ter uma grande importância no arrefecimento nocturno naquela zona. 







Uma autentica parede.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2014 às 12:28)

Alguns cumulus e altocumulus.

Bastantes abertas.

Vento fraco de SO e 18,8 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2014 às 12:32)

Por aqui céu geralmente limpo e 19.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 23:47)

Boas 

*13,7ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado
Algumas nuvens


Amanha regressa a chuva fraca/ chuvisco.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2014 às 13:00)

Boas

Mais um dia de palha neste seco Abril!

Mínima de 13,1ºC

Agora céu encoberto poucas abertas e temperatura de 18,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

Em Odivelas, céu encoberto e chuviscos que nem molham o chão.

Em Caneças o chuvisco já é outro.
Tudo molhado e 0,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 13:30)

*15,7ºC*
Vai pingando.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Abr 2014 às 14:49)

Boas
Manhã de chuva em geral fraca e persistente. 
Neste inicio de tarde, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados. *14,7mm* acumulados.

Temperatura actual: *15,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 15:36)

*16,1ºC
0,5 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 20:00)

*14,7ºC
1,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

chuvisca bem agora


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2014 às 10:58)

Boas

T.minima: *11,9ºC*
T.actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2014 às 15:13)

Dia bem agradavel. 

Cascais, esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2014 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

Sim, dia agradável; mas fresco.

Sigo com 17,7ºC, máxima até ao momento de *17,8ºC*.

45% de humidade, 1022 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2014 às 19:28)

Boas tardes

Maxima: *17,5ºC*
Actual: *15,3ºC*

Dia de vento moderado a forte.
No final da semana é que vai ocorrer nortada a valer, venha ela.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2014 às 00:13)

Noite fria devido acção do vento.

*12,3ºC* 
Vento moderado a forte
Céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2014 às 16:11)

*17,2ºc*


----------



## DaniFR (28 Abr 2014 às 16:42)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *21,8ºC*, actual máxima, céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco

Mínima: *6,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2014 às 12:22)

Boas

*17,5ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2014 às 15:02)

Nortada a intensificar-se, o vento sopra a *39 km/h*.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Abr 2014 às 15:48)

Boa tarde

*22,3ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2014 às 15:52)

Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *63,7 km/h*.
*18,0ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2014 às 20:55)

Efeitos da nortada na paisagem, _capacete_ na serra(de Sintra).







Nunca subi à serra com estas condições, deve ser interessante. 
Quando me registei no fórum penso ter visto um tópico de uma subida à serra.
____________

*15,0ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

*20,1ºc*


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2014 às 13:54)

24.3ºc


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2014 às 13:58)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC

Agora estão 25,3ºC, 49%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (30 Abr 2014 às 14:24)

Boas

*23,2ºC* e céu em geral muito nublado. 

Mínima de *13,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2014 às 17:30)

Máxima: *26,3ºC*

Agora sigo com 25,4ºC, 51%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2014 às 17:33)

Boas tardes

Tarde bem amena, só não foi mais devido ao vento.
T.maxima: *20,5ºC*

Amanha a máxima vai descer um pouco, devido ao aumento da intensidade da nortada.

A serra já está com o _capacete_.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2014 às 11:25)

São 11:25 da manhã e estão já *25.6ºC*. Hoje vai aquecer bem.


----------

